# TRU - TruScreen Group



## System (23 December 2020)

TruScreen Group Limited was incorporated on 9 August 2013 and manufactures and owns all rights to the TruScreen Cervical Cancer Screening System. 

The system comprises a medical device and Artificial Intelligence supported (AI) process designed to detect the presence in real time of pre-cancerous and cancerous tissue on the cervix. 

It is anticipated that TRU will list on the ASX during January 2021.



			https://truscreen.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes (7 January 2021)

*Listing date*6 January 2021 11:00AM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://truscreen.com/
Ph: +61 2 9078 7671*Principal Activities*The development, manufacture and sale of cancer detection devices and systems*GICS industry group*TBA*Issue Price*$0.07*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*TRU*Capital to be Raised*$2,500,000*Expected offer close date*18 December 2020*Underwriter*Not underwritten


in positive territory


----------

